# Post your voice (again for the first time)



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Hey SAS, post your voice using:

vocaroo.com

or some other way.

Like, for example:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0WIH2hOvKGd

Again, for the first time, show us what you sound like!


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0GoJmhdLVYr


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1uS57lP3rTm

Damn I sound groggy.. Well, this was fun


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0WwnLAi2qxT


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Won't you come together, sing a song, and post your voice.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0gc0vJqZI3y


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I will post on this O_O


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

This is like the coolest thread ever...

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1XyX9eLNWxi

I didn't know what to say >_< Sorry that it's low.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0wmrtQsXblX

My apologies for the voice! I have allergies so I kinda sound like Samara.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Hadron said:


> American. Not an expert in American accents, but probably New Jersey or something.


Close enough. Californian.


----------



## nescio (Jan 30, 2010)

Here's a random message from over here.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Vuldoc said:


> here goes nothing
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1HDhlmxbwLi


I would've gone with the Trolololol guy myself.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Why


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Vuldoc said:


> i have no idea what you're talking about :b


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

vuldoc said:


> i know the trololo guy i just don't see how that relates to my amazing voice.:teeth


Do a cover then.


----------



## Ganmo (Aug 4, 2009)

Beingofglass said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1uS57lP3rTm
> 
> Damn I sound groggy.. Well, this was fun


Your actual voice is not what I expected from you!!


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Ganmo said:


> Your actual voice is not what I expected from you!!


Deal with it :b My micro can't contain my bass voice..


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Cool thread.  I want to hear more voices!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Hadron said:


> You have no accent whatsoever.


Well, no. My accent is of a fish.

And since you made no recording, I will assume you sound like a moomin character stuffing duck.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Prepare for the least seductive voice you'l ever hear in your life.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1LJZB4rMRTv


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s02w0ppcQII8


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I guess I'll bite, again.

click if you want to waste 46 seconds of your life


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Sc2ttOEw26


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Barette said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Sc2ttOEw26


Your voice sounds so cute! :3


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I have no microphone. 



Derailing said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0wmrtQsXblX
> 
> My apologies for the voice! I have allergies so I kinda sound like Samara.


I hate you... xD


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

This is awesome. I'll have to remember to come back here and record when I get the chance..

Hearing everyone in person seems so odd haha


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

PandaBearx said:


> Your voice sounds so cute! :3


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0cqcbiiWHko


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Mercurochrome said:


> Won't you come together, sing a song, and post your voice.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0gc0vJqZI3y


Haha! This is awesome. I think SAS needs more singing :yes


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s02Ui0Dh1ykC


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0iB3Cjqacih

Just for the heck of it I'll read I guess x) trying to make it seem more "normal" to the people in my house by reading to myself rather than having a conversation with myself.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

best i could do


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Isn't there another thread like this? I remember recording myself on vocaroo and it sounded like I was calling from outer space because it picked up on the sound of my laptop fan, or something. So yeah, I wont do that again. It's fun to hear people's voices, though.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Mercurochrome said:


> Won't you come together, sing a song, and post your voice.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0gc0vJqZI3y


more singing please


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Hadron said:


> Barette has the cutest voice ever!


http://vocaroo.com/i/s11RCqiTzzSd


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Hadron said:


> Lol, who taught that kid to give middle fingers?:lol


it wasn't me i swear!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I posted in the other thread, I just turned a youtube video I once made into an mp3 if I remember, I couldn't be bothered to hunt around for my headset to record then either. XD


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

cafune said:


> I guess I'll bite, again.
> 
> click if you want to waste 46 seconds of your life


lol thank you for being considerate. I find I myself often have to adjust the volumes on my speaker in case my ears get a rude awakening. Wearing earphones just make it worse.


----------



## Autumn26 (Aug 1, 2013)

Derailing said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0wmrtQsXblX
> 
> My apologies for the voice! I have allergies so I kinda sound like Samara.


OH MY GOD my volume was up super loud and that almost gave me a heart attack D:


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

the most boring recording you'll ever hear in your life. 
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0HIWGWPcd1V


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

coeur_brise said:


> the most awkward recording you'll ever hear in your life.
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0HIWGWPcd1V


:teeth aw that was cute, and for the record you don't sound like a boy.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

coeur_brise said:


> the most boring recording you'll ever hear in your life.
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0HIWGWPcd1V


You don't sound like a boy at all! You just sound (understandably) nervous.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

coeur_brise said:


> the most boring recording you'll ever hear in your life.
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0HIWGWPcd1V


You don't!

This thread in one of the best. It's great hearing your voices.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s16aiRUUa11t

Curse my mic sensitivity X_X My voice is so high... ow..
No singing, sorry to disappoint.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0AqZ7gY43Fa


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Perkins said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0AqZ7gY43Fa


You don't sound like a guy at all. Lots of girls seem to think the same way, but I despise my high voice in comparison. Makes me feel rather immature(especially since it sounds better in my head than in recording).

I think your voice is just right. I understand that whole 'scripted conversations' thing too.

No need to be so self-conscious, that is just your SA trying to take over.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Perkins said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0AqZ7gY43Fa


You sound just like Jodie Foster. And if a guy sounds like you, it's he who should be worried about sounding like a girl.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

somename said:


> You sound just like Jodie Foster. And if a guy sounds like you, it's he who should be worried about sounding like a girl.


She does! So charming.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

For those who want to discover what the famous *Mr Bacon* really sounds like with his marvelous french accent:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0eIy2521W2k

EDIT: And since I'm in such a stupid fachkin mood here's my acapella amateur version of Chris Brown's _Yeah x3_. I'm not even sure why I'm willing to humiliate myself haha. I promise I'm sober when recording this. This goes out to all the girls of SAS!

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0dQF1KkpYqt



Beingofglass said:


> Deal with it :b My micro can't contain my bass voice..


hahaha, it would've been funnier if you had a squeaky light voice, for a muscular heavy dude. It's kind of what I expected.



cafune said:


> I guess I'll bite, again.
> 
> click if you want to waste 46 seconds of your life


Oh girl, it sounds like you're whispering some dirty talk in my ears, only you're not actually saying anything dirty hehe.



Glass Child said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s16aiRUUa11t
> 
> Curse my mic sensitivity X_X My voice is so high... ow..
> No singing, sorry to disappoint.


Totally the kind of high-pitched teen girly voice I was waiting for lool


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

can't think of anything else to write.
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0SK7Zn2cr3I
@PandabearX @perkins @somename thanks!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I posted in the other thread, I just turned a youtube video I once made into an mp3 if I remember, I couldn't be bothered to hunt around for my headset to record then either. XD


I posted in the other thread, I just turned a youtube video I once made into an mp3 if I remember, I couldn't be bothered to hunt around for my headset to record then either. XD *squawk*


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

http://s8.last.fm/preview/111012377/373/0034670699/13/151095598.mp3

Just a little ditty I was singing in the shower. *squawk*


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

coeur_brise said:


> can't think of anything else to write.
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0SK7Zn2cr3I
> @PandabearX @perkins @somename thanks!


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1co7zaDADVy


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Mr Bacon said:


> Totally the kind of high-pitched teen girly voice I was waiting for lool


S*** haha I knew it
Teach me how to make my voice lower


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Glass Child said:


> S*** haha I knew it
> Teach me how to make my voice lower


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1nGnHhVUpMH


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Mr Bacon said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1co7zaDADVy


Je suis americaine et fiere, haha. . but I do like the French language and accent, it sounds lovely, like your english accent. (superbe!)


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Mr Bacon said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1nGnHhVUpMH


My hero.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0YdU8nNw0RA


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Hush7 said:


> Nice voice, Hoody.


tyty


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

coeur_brise said:


> Je suis americaine et fiere, haha. . but I do like the French language and accent, it sounds lovely, like your english accent. (superbe!)


Ok. This is a good indication of how crappy my deduction skills are :lol

Thanks for the compliments, I've been speaking english since a kid, which is why I sound somewhat fluent. I've been told a couple times that the french accent is very exotic when a lady is using it, but it sounds 'gay' when guys use it. hmmm



h00dz said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0YdU8nNw0RA


Dude, your voice is exactly like I imagined it to be. Just fits your previous avatar-portrait perfectly!


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

LOL It's late and I'm buzzed so here we go: http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ReHc2aJNEU.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

Glass Child said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s16aiRUUa11t
> 
> Curse my mic sensitivity X_X My voice is so high... ow..
> No singing, sorry to disappoint.


I like your voice! It's like a cross between Luna Lovegood and Kristen Stewart.



Mr Bacon said:


> For those who want to discover what the famous *Mr Bacon* really sounds like with his marvelous french accent:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0eIy2521W2k
> 
> ...


You know what's funny? Your voice reminds me somewhat of this guy I know who reminds me of you from your posts. In other words, you kinda sound like i expected. And I can't believe you're French! That explains quite a bit. HAHA


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Mercurochrome said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0WIH2hOvKGd


My response

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1GmyLH8Gmgh


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Perkins said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0AqZ7gY43Fa


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0kluhbpdEAq


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Andres124 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s02Ui0Dh1ykC


http://vocaroo.com/i/s116r0vGL3qp


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Barette said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0cqcbiiWHko


http://vocaroo.com/i/s07NQQ9f8J7K


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

coeur_brise said:


> the most boring recording you'll ever hear in your life.
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0HIWGWPcd1V


Haha! I'm sorry, that was just too cute.. 'Ahm, uhm.. uhh.. Do I sound like Boy?" haha no you don't, definately not 



Mr Bacon said:


> For those who want to discover what the famous *Mr Bacon* really sounds like with his marvelous french accent:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0eIy2521W2k
> 
> hahaha, it would've been funnier if you had a squeaky light voice, for a muscular heavy dude. It's kind of what I expected.


You sound Awsome man!
I wish I had Ronnie Colemans voice 

I feel like commenting everybodys voice! But I probably should'nt.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0D3zfdEyDqV

yawp.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

SteinerOfThule said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0D3zfdEyDqV
> 
> yawp.


marry me steiner :love2


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

h00dz said:


> marry me steiner :love2


=) I like your voice. Dat english/aussie hybrid!


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

I speak dutch, for the lulz

the person who can translate this gets a cookie
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1uWPchryI0X


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

lzzy said:


> I speak dutch, for the lulz
> 
> the person who can translate this gets a cookie
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1uWPchryI0X


I understood one word (i think?) "english"

That's about all I could understand hehe =p

This posting our voice stuff is fun.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0NCf8a5EeBp

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0MH1C3hUSvi


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

SteinerOfThule said:


> I understood one word (i think?) "english"
> 
> That's about all I could understand hehe =p
> 
> ...


OMFG LOL.

You sir are great, if I was gay...


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s07NQQ9f8J7K


Her voice does kinda sound like Mickey Mouse, but I love it!


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1TBQIf53v2X

cracking voice :s


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

jap said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1tbqif53v2x
> 
> cracking voice :s


o ha na xd


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Glass Child said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s16aiRUUa11t
> 
> Curse my mic sensitivity X_X My voice is so high... ow..
> No singing, sorry to disappoint.


:3

http://vocaroo.com/i/s02RsOqBX1UF

BOW BEFORE PRINCE VEGETA, PATHETIC HUMAN SCUM


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> :3
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s02RsOqBX1UF
> 
> BOW BEFORE PRINCE VEGETA, PATHETIC HUMAN SCUM


HAHA xD


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

PandaBearx said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0iB3Cjqacih


I like your voice (soft and lovely) and how you pronounce certain words like "response" and "concept" (aka your accent!).



Perkins said:


> lol thank you for being considerate. I find I myself often have to adjust the volumes on my speaker in case my ears get a rude awakening. Wearing earphones just make it worse.


Oh. Hah. I'm not so noble; it's just as much for my benefit as it is for yours (': I find whispering a lot less scary than speaking normally for recordings).

Also, I wouldn't mistake your voice as that of a guy's (not even close!). I've always admired voices like yours as they're firm and clear (and completely lack the nasally quality of higher voices, like mine).



Hadron said:


> I have no idea how you guys do it. I can't bear listening to a recording of my voice. Way too self conscious.


You've shared a video before, haven't you? Isn't the exposure still there, then? I guess the emphasis isn't on your voice, though. You have a very cool accent, btw.



Mr Bacon said:


> Oh girl, it sounds like you're whispering some dirty talk in my ears, only you're not actually saying anything dirty hehe.


lol, nahhhh. Soooo not my area of expertise. x)

Also, you have a nice deep voice!



jap said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1TBQIf53v2X
> 
> cracking voice :s


Oh my god. I'm glad I clicked this. I <3 Lilo and Stitch. So cute! Rather solid impression (& perfect choice of quotation). Enjoying your accent, too.

take #2


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lzzy said:


> I speak dutch, for the lulz
> 
> the person who can translate this gets a cookie
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1uWPchryI0X


the only bit I understood was 'English'

I don't speak Dutch so I'm just going to go off what I think I heard lol 'nederlands (dutch?)' then two words that sounded like French and German in each respective language but probably wasn't. At one point I think I heard the word for shower in French (douche) but I don't think that makes sense. I'd guess you were talking about languages you speak or languages in different countries, I have no idea though because I'm just mostly guessing lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Glass Child said:


> You don't sound like a guy at all. Lots of girls seem to think the same way, but I despise my high voice in comparison. Makes me feel rather immature(especially since it sounds better in my head than in recording).
> 
> I think your voice is just right. I understand that whole 'scripted conversations' thing too.
> 
> No need to be so self-conscious, that is just your SA trying to take over.


You have a nice voice. It's not that high pitched really. I actually think my voice is higher pitched and I'm 22 D:


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Meh... http://vocaroo.com/i/s05cWnO6UPeH










My voice is nothing special. :rain


----------



## NicoShy (Jun 11, 2009)

Vocaroo doesn't work on iPad. Left out again


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

lzzy said:


> I speak dutch, for the lulz
> 
> the person who can translate this gets a cookie
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1uWPchryI0X


'Hello SAS, 
Should I record something? In that case, I can just as well do it in Dutch, since that is my native language. So, not in English (or English). Or I could also do it in French (en français). Or in German (Deutsch). But I'm doing it in Dutch because that's what I've grown up with. And... yeah... wooo...'

I'd highly appreciate a Belgian waffle, thank you very much.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

NicoShy said:


> Vocaroo doesn't work on iPad. Left out again


Yup, it sucks. I wanted to post, especially since I'm too nervous to post in the pic threads and this is next best thing. Oh wells. This is becoming my favorite thread though..love hearing everyone.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> :3
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s02RsOqBX1UF
> 
> BOW BEFORE PRINCE VEGETA, PATHETIC HUMAN SCUM


Kakakarrotcake!



Malek said:


> Meh... http://vocaroo.com/i/s05cWnO6UPeH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sniff sniff* Oh Amumu!


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

h00dz said:


> OMFG LOL.
> 
> You sir are great, if I was gay...


ehehehehe, yeah I ended up just going to bed =I Too lazy too make pancakes. Or anything for that matter.

Thankie hoody for listening to my rambling =)


----------



## jdeere7930 (Nov 9, 2012)

loving listening to everyone


----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)

I will never find the courage to do this. :afr


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Doesnt work on cell my mic on laptop sucks :no


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

yukikodunkzone said:


> LOL It's late and I'm buzzed so here we go: http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ReHc2aJNEU.


Eeeeeeee! :squeeze You're too cute! :boogie


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> You have a nice voice. It's not that high pitched really. I actually think my voice is higher pitched and I'm 22 D:


Thank you D: haha
No your voice seems just fine to me. Nothing too high at all.

God I love this thread.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1I0Vu3SKpsW
_
mIC SETTINGS SAVE mE

_


Malek said:


> Meh... http://vocaroo.com/i/s05cWnO6UPeH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Malek I appreciate you and your awesome voice
Skype and play League with me :c


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Ahhhh :um I ended up saying the B word and I can't get myself to make another recording :cry


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Ehehe okay but I ended up editing it so I'll just put that up.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0T9FKoXZxTn

:afr:teeth


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Nanami said:


> Ehehe okay but I ended up editing it so I'll just put that up.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0T9FKoXZxTn
> 
> :afr:teeth


:lol

http://vocaroo.com/i/s15PEmqfSh7d


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Everybody's got a cat in the suburbs, I want mine too.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1p7OrKQ8lFI

Original song.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

h00dz said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0YdU8nNw0RA


Very cool... Even though I know you're from Down Under.. I always picture people with no accents...
G'Day Mate!


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Daveyboy said:


> Very cool... Even though I know you're from Down Under.. I always picture people with no accents...
> G'Day Mate!


Cheers man xD


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> the only bit I understood was 'English'
> 
> I don't speak Dutch so I'm just going to go off what I think I heard lol 'nederlands (dutch?)' then two words that sounded like French and German in each respective language but probably wasn't. At one point I think I heard the word for shower in French (douche) but I don't think that makes sense. I'd guess you were talking about languages you speak or languages in different countries, I have no idea though because I'm just mostly guessing lol.


Not sure where you get shower from :0 though douche is also shower in Dutch, not sure if that's a coincedence or not 
You did get a lot right so I'm giving you half a cookie!











Daniel C said:


> 'Hello SAS,
> Should I record something? In that case, I can just as well do it in Dutch, since that is my native language. So, not in English (or English). Or I could also do it in French (en français). Or in German (Deutsch). But I'm doing it in Dutch because that's what I've grown up with. And... yeah... wooo...'
> 
> I'd highly appreciate a Belgian waffle, thank you very much.


Your Dutch skills are amazing, and for that I shall deliver.
I hereby declare 1 Belgian Waffle to be delivered to sir Danny C


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

lzzy said:


> Your Dutch skills are amazing, and for that I shall deliver.
> I hereby declare 1 Belgian Waffle to be delivered to sir Danny C


Damnit. That could've been mine.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

No vocaroo of you saying something minkiro? I'm disappointed. Come on...


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

cafune said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1TBQIf53v2X
> 
> Oh my god. I'm glad I clicked this. I <3 Lilo and Stitch. So cute! Rather solid impression (& perfect choice of quotation). Enjoying your accent, too.


Thank you :3 I was afraid that no one can understand my accent lol


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1IE6dlhg6qQ


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

lzzy said:


> Your Dutch skills are amazing, and for that I shall deliver.
> I hereby declare 1 Belgian Waffle to be delivered to sir Danny C


You have my eternal gratitude, sir. I shall put in a good word for you at the government after the planned invasion of your country.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Ahvav said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1bD4GlV6dCL
> 
> this is more awkward for me than you


I did not expect the unexpected and therefore was surprised by your voice. Deep one for your age.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Ahvav said:


> check out take 2 above


You arrived too late... It's been done already. But good try.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I know it's Barette's thing, but replying to posts using vocaroo is a fun idea. I'll post later.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Crisigv said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1IE6dlhg6qQ


:yes:yes:yes


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Never done this before, so super nervous about it....

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1bnXoPRG29C


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Never done this before, so super nervous about it....
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1bnXoPRG29C


****er!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> Never done this before, so super nervous about it....
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1bnXoPRG29C


thats the homie right there!! *points at zeppelin*


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

h00dz said:


> :yes:yes:yes


Thanks!


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

somename said:


> No vocaroo of you saying something minkiro? I'm disappointed. Come on...


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1V4M2GXjt3T

Your wish is my command. :b


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Wooow... Now I'm really disappointed. :lol


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

Minkiro said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1V4M2GXjt3T
> 
> Your wish is my command. :b


LOL My cat was all like = o . 0 =

You should sing a vocaloid song next!


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

somename said:


> Wooow... Now I'm really disappointed. :lol












It's a good thing i don't live for your approval :yes



yukikodunkzone said:


> LOL My cat was all like = o . 0 =
> 
> You should sing a vocaloid song next!


Aww, sorry for scaring your cat :3 
And vocaloid? I don't think i could handle that haha!


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Minkiro said:


> It's a good thing i don't live for your approval :yes


Ouch... The truth hurts.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> I know it's Barette's thing, but replying to posts using vocaroo is a fun idea. I'll post later.


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0iuvb38W4bj



Life Aint No Joke said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s07NQQ9f8J7K


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0NqkQkBdHZq


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I've done this before but I yelled at the computer and didn't turn out well...so, on desktops you get the microphone from the webcam? Do i have to turn it on to speak at the computer? If I actually did this I would like to know.

And I think a few of ya'll know what I sound like from the vlogs I did.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Here XD UHHh yeah i posted here WOOHHHOOHHOH I know i talk a bit fast at times.. my accent makes me anxious but o well...
First try:
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Id37Jzslyp

2nd try, Working Dem Streets:
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0wc19eR43Bt

soo... O_O


----------



## Autumn26 (Aug 1, 2013)

Kalliber said:


> Here XD UHHh yeah i posted here WOOHHHOOHHOH I know i talk a bit fast at times.. my accent makes me anxious but o well...
> First try:
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Id37Jzslyp
> 
> ...


I like turtles too. They are delicious (THE CHOCOLATE). You don't really have an accent, you sound good to me xD


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

Here's me reciting Khalil Gibran's "On Pain."

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0PwTX77ZoO7


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Autumn26 said:


> I like turtles too. They are delicious (THE CHOCOLATE). You don't really have an accent, you sound good to me xD


Hit me up on mainstreet for real though :afr


----------



## Autumn26 (Aug 1, 2013)

Kalliber said:


> Hit me up on mainstreet for real though :afr


I can only do Saturdays xP


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah, expected this to be so easy....

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0cVJyFc9pJw


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Autumn26 said:


> I can only do Saturdays xP


* takes off weave* oh excuse you
* slap slap slap*


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

CristianNC said:


> Yeah, expected this to be so easy....
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0cVJyFc9pJw


I gotban accent too don't worry man you sound fine. Get the ladies eee


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Kalliber said:


> I gotban accent too don't worry man you sound fine. Get the ladies eee


Thanks! The thing is that I have this paradox. English is my best language in terms of knowledge (after Romanian of course), but my English accent is the worst. While my French and Russian accents, languages in which I can barely hold a conversation, are pretty good.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

CristianNC said:


> Thanks! The thing is that I have this paradox. English is my best language in terms of knowledge (after Romanian of course), but my English accent is the worst. While my French and Russian accents, languages in which I can barely hold a conversation, are pretty good.


Yeah tell me about it man, i talk fast since speak spanish mostly. Makes us more self consious with voice. O wow 3 languages, i took french sadly I forgot most lol


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

CristianNC said:


> Yeah, expected this to be so easy....
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0cVJyFc9pJw


Nice! Your voice sounds so mature for an 18 year old.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

I didn't know what to say and I'm too tired to be creative, so I did The Accent Tag meme.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0rELOGlWZN9


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Mr Bacon said:


> For those who want to discover what the famous *Mr Bacon* really sounds like with his marvelous french accent:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0eIy2521W2k


That little kiss at the end~









Gosh, you have a nice voice


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I did the accent tag thingy: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1frkc5jDoak


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Perkins said:


> I did the accent tag thingy: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1frkc5jDoak


Oh, thats cool, the accent tag idea. I thought I'd give it a shot to test out my accent, even though I've already posted my voice here.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1VEGQAJT1kG

Edit: Dammit, just ruined my 1111 post count with this post.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Perkins said:


> I did the accent tag thingy: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1frkc5jDoak


You sound a little like Winona Ryder at times. Where in California are you from? I lived near San Jose and Oakland for several years.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

CharmedOne said:


> You sound a little like Winona Ryder at times. Where in California are you from? I lived near San Jose and Oakland for several years.


Winona Ryder? That's a new one, haha. I was born and raised in Los Angeles. Been here all my life.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1wZY8y6D8xy

Maybe I should've waited to do this at a time when I actually had something to say, but there ya go.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1pe7zYyAvrU

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1QyoUS75Z4g


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Malek said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0m0AlI8IOT6


 cool surprise.

duet:


----------



## AWIP (Sep 29, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1pb8eWA0jls

That was terrible!


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Welcome to SAS AWIP!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1JTilmo1w7G


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

:lol Oh man, sounds nothing at all! Don't worry about it.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

h00dz said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0YdU8nNw0RA


The aussie accent is one of the best in my opinion

How ya goin' mate, when ever i've seen an aussie over here they always say that, you aussies always seem so friendly lol.


----------



## maryana (Sep 8, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1TJbJsLOq8O

Augh, I sound like a child with a sore throat. This was fun though, I'm enjoy listening to everyone's recordings.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

maryana said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1TJbJsLOq8O
> 
> Augh, I sound like a child with a sore throat. This was fun though, I'm enjoy listening to everyone's recordings.


Your voice sounds like it has a hint of a Northern European accent.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

maryana said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1TJbJsLOq8O
> 
> Augh, I sound like a child with a sore throat. This was fun though, I'm enjoy listening to everyone's recordings.


You sound fine. Actually your voice and accent is super cute.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Jsoc said:


> I love the accent! Very nice voice.


Oh thanks, I'm not so much of a fan of it myself though. I think I sound stupid, I'd rather have a stronger accent, or a totally different one. Mine is so watered down.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Have no mic so i couldn't use vocaroo so i just youtubed it

be prepared for my retarded monotone voice


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Rich91 said:


> Have no mic so i couldn't use vocaroo so i just youtubed it
> 
> be prepared for my retarded monotone voice


Mate, you sound fine. I think your accent is quite cool.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

AWIP said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1pb8eWA0jls
> 
> That was terrible!


Aw, you have a great voice!


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

scooby said:


> Mate, you sound fine. I think your accent is quite cool.


Coolio bro, i didn't even realise i had an accent. Is it really strong? I cant tell as much as other people.

Oh and judging by my accent can you guess where im from?


----------



## Vida (Mar 10, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1HB2TigOwD8


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Rich91 said:


> Coolio bro, i didn't even realise i had an accent. Is it really strong? I cant tell as much as other people.
> 
> Oh and judging by my accent can you guess where im from?


I can only say that I believe it's an accent from somewhere in the UK. I'm not familiar with all the names of accents there, surprised there are so many different ones in such a small country


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

scooby said:


> I can only say that I believe it's an accent from somewhere in the UK. I'm not familiar with all the names of accents there, surprised there are so many different ones in such a small country


Oh i though you were from the uk. Yeah you're right about there being loads of accents, i've only gotta go about 15 miles and the people talk completely different, its mad how many different accents we have for a small island country.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1NG0zlyRG8A

I sound weird.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Rich91 said:


> Oh i though you were from the uk. Yeah you're right about there being loads of accents, i've only gotta go about 15 miles and the people talk completely different, its mad how many different accents we have for a small island country.


Haha, nah. totally different country thats so far away.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

scooby said:


> Haha, nah. totally different country thats so far away.


You called me mate so im guessin aus or nz?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1NG0zlyRG8A
> 
> I sound weird.


Goodness, you have a lovely speaking voice


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

cuppycake said:


> Goodness, you have a lovely speaking voice


Damn right.

(haha)


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1NG0zlyRG8A
> 
> I sound weird.


Too short, need moar.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

CharmedOne said:


> Since I did my speaking voice and it's bedtime...Guess I'll sing myself a lullabye, lol. How about the Soft Kitty song?
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1HDyc7js1mr


Nicely done.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

h00dz said:


> Too short, need moar.


At your service.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ISNshNAaso


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> At your service.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ISNshNAaso


Much better :yes


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Malek said:


> Nicely done.


Lol. Thanks


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s19sXaS3pwg3
Here you go... I felt to embarrassed to speak English so I just said Hi and bye in Japanese  if anyone is wondering about my accent I'm british


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0VDwO4EPt3d

*Me singing. DON'T I HAVE A GORGEOUS VOICE!?!? 

*


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

:lol Yes you do!


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

There's more where that came from..I KNOW YOU WANT IT


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Tinydancer20 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0VDwO4EPt3d
> 
> *Me singing. DON'T I HAVE A GORGEOUS VOICE!?!?
> 
> *


Rofl! That was cuter than it should have been.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Tinydancer20 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0VDwO4EPt3d
> 
> *Me singing. DON'T I HAVE A GORGEOUS VOICE!?!?
> 
> *


Yup that is indeed a GORGEOUS voice! bop bop bop


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

flawed said:


> Haha, can't believe I'm doing this...
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0J0MjcpQ5zJ


Say some aussie stuff please. ^^


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Lil Sebastian said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1wZY8y6D8xy
> 
> Maybe I should've waited to do this at a time when I actually had something to say, but there ya go.


And I stumble upon this little gem. You Irish rose, you. :b


----------



## Mousy (Oct 19, 2013)

Hmm what should I say?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Mousy said:


> Hmm what should I say?


Do the accent tag thing, where you say a whole bunch of words. It's what I did earlier in the thread. I think it's a cool way to hear everyones accents.

The Words:
Aunt, Roof, Route, Wash, Oil, Theater, Iron, Salmon, Caramel, Fire, Water, Sure, Data, Ruin, Crayon, New Orleans, Pecan, Both, Again, Probably, Spitting image, Alabama, Lawyer, Coupon, Mayonnaise, Syrup, Pajamas, Caught, Naturally, Aluminium, Envelope

The Questions:
1. What is it called when you throw toilet paper on a house?
2. What is the bug that when you touch it, it curls into a ball?
3. What is the bubbly carbonated drink called?
4. What do you call gym shoes?
5. What do you say to address a group of people?
6. What do you call the kind of spider (or spider-like creature) that has an oval-shaped body and extremely long legs?
7. What do you call your grandparents?
8. What do you call the wheeled contraption in which you carry groceries at the supermarket?
9. What do you call it when rain falls while the sun is shining?
10. What is the thing you change the TV channel with?


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

cuppycake said:


> That little kiss at the end~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0z6YKrFG2yh



gamingpup said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s19sXaS3pwg3
> Here you go... I felt to embarrassed to speak English so I just said Hi and bye in Japanese  if anyone is wondering about my accent I'm british


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1zNne5JM7GK



Tinydancer20 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0VDwO4EPt3d
> 
> *Me singing. DON'T I HAVE A GORGEOUS VOICE!?!?
> 
> *


uhm... is that really you? Can barely hear anything.



flawed said:


> Haha, can't believe I'm doing this...
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0J0MjcpQ5zJ


Not enough!!! :b


----------



## Mousy (Oct 19, 2013)

Ok I did the accent thing. As you can tell, I have a very mousy voice.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1cmt2FheeUr


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Mousy said:


> Ok I did the accent thing. As you can tell, I have a very mousy voice.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1cmt2FheeUr


You're so quiet, were you nervous?


----------



## Mousy (Oct 19, 2013)

h00dz said:


> You're so quiet, were you nervous?


Lol yeah I guess I whisper when I'm nervous.


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1NG0zlyRG8A
> 
> I sound weird.


Me too... I feel recording always warps the sound a little. It's either that, or I don't know the sound of my own voice haha


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Mousy said:


> Lol yeah I guess I whisper when I'm nervous.


Aw that's okay, you have a nice voice


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

Lil Sebastian said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1wZY8y6D8xy
> 
> Maybe I should've waited to do this at a time when I actually had something to say, but there ya go.


Lovely accent! You Irish...


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Damn you people and your sexy accents.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0WZm29dMJNm


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1TjtLsdKkaN


hahaha I finally get to hear what you sound like! I find your accent funny (not in a bad, ridiculous way... just in a funny, entertaining way :b). Where do you come from?

For the karaoke thread, I think I made it clear that I sang like crap on my first song, didn't I? :lol so no shame!


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Oh god I don't like my voice at all. I get so nervous hearing my voice in past recordings, I can't do it.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1TjtLsdKkaN


Nice one! I think I'm pretty sure what's your first language.



MidnightBlu said:


> Oh god I don't like my voice at all. I get so nervous hearing my voice in past recordings, I can't do it.


Come on, no one knows you here.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Even though you have some pronunciations that throw me off a little bit, like you speak some scandinavian language, I think the way say other words make it somewhat obvious, to me, that you speak spanish. A _bideo_?  Not to speak that you sound like Rafa Nadal, so that convinced me even more.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1TjtLsdKkaN












I can't be the only one who hears this.

sounding good man.


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

Zeppelin said:


> Never done this before, so super nervous about it....
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1bnXoPRG29C


Lol...


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

blah!!!

http://vocaroo.com/i/s17aaTXg4lGP


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

​


Colhad75 said:


> blah!!!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s17aaTXg4lGP


Kenny!


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Jsoc said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1VA52u9D2LN


WHy you necroing this thread?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

moloko said:


> Even though you have some pronunciations that throw me off a little bit, like you speak some scandinavian language, I think the way say other words make it somewhat obvious, to me, that you speak spanish. A _bideo_?  Not to speak that you sound like Rafa Nadal, so that convinced me even more.





likeaspacemonkey said:


> Hey cool man! Well this is me not confirming it


I think Hispanic, too, probably living in California, or did live on California at one time--because of your use of the word "hella."


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Hey cool man! Well this is me not confirming it


Nice voice, spacemonkey!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1TjtLsdKkaN


nice!...the way you speak english and the way your voice sounds reminds me of someone i once knew...but he's from norway...you have a nice voice and i know what you mean about not liking how your voice sounds when you speak english...i have the same problem



Colhad75 said:


> blah!!!
> 
> [URL]http://vocaroo.com/i/s17aaTXg4lGP[/URL]


congrats on posting this...you sound like someone id like to hang out with


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

just recorded this...its late... http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ZheLvpmygO


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Parsnip said:


> So many lovely voices, but not nearly enough lovely voices. Really is grand hearing the difference between how I imagine members sound and their actual voices.
> 
> Didn't want to type and run, so I'll play along with accent tag fun.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1jS2hYNsCqe


Nice accent! What part of england is that accent from, We get stacks of English TV shows on the ABC. And Ive heard it before but I can never remember where it comes from?


----------



## cinnamonqueen (Jun 7, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0K1REZ5cfou

uhhhhhhhhh listen at your own risk lol...random


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

^ you sound so cute! lol you have a nice voice.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

cinnamonqueen said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0K1REZ5cfou
> 
> uhhhhhhhhh listen at your own risk lol...random


I used to eat cream cheese and jelly sandwiches for lunch growing up. Interdasting. I also had bagels with cream cheese earlier today. Whaddya know.

You have a nice voice. I sound autistic.

Edit: oh I actually posted in this months ago.



> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0NCf8a5EeBp
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0MH1C3hUSvi


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0MH1C3hUSvi


----------



## cinnamonqueen (Jun 7, 2013)

PandaBearx said:


> ^ you sound so cute! lol you have a nice voice.


Thanks panda



SteinerOfThule said:


> I used to eat cream cheese and jelly sandwiches for lunch growing up. Interdasting. I also had bagels with cream cheese earlier today. Whaddya know.
> 
> You have a nice voice. I sound autistic.
> 
> ...


You don't sound autistic at all, you sound unique and thats rare. And lol at "so jelly" ur adorbs.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

cinnamonqueen said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0K1REZ5cfou
> 
> uhhhhhhhhh listen at your own risk lol...random


 congrats on recording your voice!


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

cinnamonqueen said:


> Thanks panda
> 
> You don't sound autistic at all, you sound unique and thats rare. And lol at "so jelly" ur adorbs.


Oh thanks! I guess it's okay to be unique. :yes


----------



## cinnamonqueen (Jun 7, 2013)

inna sense said:


> congrats on recording your voice!


 lol


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

cinnamonqueen said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0K1REZ5cfou
> 
> uhhhhhhhhh listen at your own risk lol...random


You have the perfect voice for a skit for on an album lol random i know

Watching Dexter lol

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1MzY2l3KIy4


----------



## cinnamonqueen (Jun 7, 2013)

Brandeezy said:


> You have the perfect voice for a skit for on an album lol random i know
> 
> Watching Dexter lol
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1MzY2l3KIy4


lol what do u mean i dont get it..a skit?


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

cinnamonqueen said:


> lol what do u mean i dont get it..a skit?


You know how albums have random skits on them in between songs

Ex.


----------



## cinnamonqueen (Jun 7, 2013)

Brandeezy said:


> You know how albums have random skits on them in between songs
> 
> Ex.


Alright I guess


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

cinnamonqueen said:


> Alright I guess


Sorry, **** everything I said before. I'm a nutcase


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0hj4WxGZkoJ


----------



## mishima (Feb 3, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1P9AivuX1PK

voices are weird


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

mishima said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1P9AivuX1PK
> 
> voices are weird


Yep, you're brazilian alright! :lol Nice one.

This thread should be used more often. Just saying.


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Vc6AZCFqaS

*hides*


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Ineko said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Vc6AZCFqaS
> 
> *hides*


You has nice voice.


----------



## mishima (Feb 3, 2014)

moloko said:


> Yep, you're brazilian alright! :lol Nice one.
> 
> This thread should be used more often. Just saying.


I amm haha :b I didn't say much so you couldn't notice my accent


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

But I did.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Kanfusuuruq said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0fAIdluC5Sm
> 
> I'll probably do it better some other time.


"I wanna play a game" ahah

Great username man. Always found it so strange, nice to know its meaning.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Don't worry about it.  (I wasn't making fun of you btw)


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0cX0SNNlA1v

okay well I'm highly embarrassing, hi. I know I make no sense, I never do.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

At the risk of embarrassing myself to no end, here's a quick sing-along I did with the song "Misty Mountains Cold" from The Hobbit. For some reason I found this less embarrassing to do than actually talking. Starts at 0:22, and is far from perfect. Off-key and shakey.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s14JURgBOKsA


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

PandaBearx said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0cX0SNNlA1v


Hi friend!


Metalunatic said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s14JURgBOKsA


Awesome!


----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1TjtLsdKkaN


Best.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

moloko said:


> "bye bye bye!" :doh


That end and your accent are adorable.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

moloko said:


> Awesome!


Thanks a lot!


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

moloko said:


> Hi friend!
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> ...


Haha aw I love your accent! And hi :squeeze



Kanfusuuruq said:


> You sound like a friendly fellow.
> 
> Nice bass harmonies
> 
> I was friends this girl once who was Canadian who sounded a bit like you, but I'd probably be completely wrong to say you're from there haha


:teeth yeah just a bit I'm from NY. I've never gotten Canadian before, but I suppose some of us sound similar especially Americans that are further up north. Or right next to Canada lol


----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

Kanfusuuruq said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0fAIdluC5Sm
> 
> I'll probably do it better some other time.


Sounded so sad in the end


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

Metalunatic said:


> At the risk of embarrassing myself to no end, here's a quick sing-along I did with the song "Misty Mountains Cold" from The Hobbit. For some reason I found this less embarrassing to do than actually talking. Starts at 0:22, and is far from perfect. Off-key and shakey.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s14JURgBOKsA


you have a very good singing voice


PandaBearx said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0cX0SNNlA1v
> 
> okay well I'm highly embarrassing, hi. I know I make no sense, I never do.


you sound like a very friendly person


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0JPrfelMP8Z

If you were looking for more than one vocal tone, best look elsewhere.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Thanks peoples. 



Kanfusuuruq said:


> You sound like a friendly fellow.


Eh... I'm not sure. I have days.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

prettyful said:


> you have a very good singing voice
> 
> you sound like a very friendly person


Aw really??? Thank you!


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Kanfusuuruq said:


> Nice bass harmonies





prettyful said:


> you have a very good singing voice


Thanks, both of you. 



Steve French said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0JPrfelMP8Z[
> 
> If you were looking for more than one vocal tone, best look elsewhere.


You've got kind of a cool voice, actually. Reminds me of a narrator you might hear in a videogame or something.


----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

jap said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1TBQIf53v2X
> 
> cracking voice :s


Nooo. You know very well that, that is a very good impression :yes


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

OwlGirl said:


> Although I suffer the indignity of my own existence, I guess I'll share:
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1XgDGFPpHjE
> 
> Lol..


nice to hear your voice owlgirl...


----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

blue2 said:


> nice to hear your voice owlgirl...


Thanks Blue2


----------



## Slaeth (Jan 30, 2014)

No idea what to say....

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0xTeWdv4AHl


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

So uncomfortable

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Xlj8lpWhAW


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1g17wrCrmpC


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Kanfusuuruq said:


> You sound pretty :clap
> 
> I kept cracking up, it reminded me those dramatic reading things on youtube.
> 
> ...


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1DevlZRtYAq


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Kanfusuuruq said:


> My impression was that you sound like a cool dude who is good at sports possibly.


Nope, don't play any sports, but thanks for the "cool dude" compliment. Heh.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

For some reason It's easier to sound less robotic when you have a script, lol...

http://vocaroo.com/i/s06UN7ZpnDtW


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

It's pretty interesting to hear some of your voices, so I thought I'd do the same. Like disarray above, I'm going to mainly read from a passage, which makes the whole thing a lot easier lol.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1NtMBwrqyeR


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0iuk2UPigTP


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Clarity's polar bear said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1uU1xSvfqrK
> 
> Random nonsense where I do horrible accents and talk to a cat, then my screen comes back from a break-time program.


Oh god. You made me laugh quite a bit.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Clarity's polar bear said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1uU1xSvfqrK
> 
> Random nonsense where I do horrible accents and talk to a cat, then my screen comes back from a break-time program.


lol your second voice sounds like a cross between Gandalf and some kind of cowboy. XD Oh wait those are two voices, still lol.


----------

